# interesting pic



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

*too cool not to share
*


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Agree!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Good shot. Shots


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great shot!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Ha, thats pretty cool.


----------



## Redsrbetter (Nov 19, 2010)

3 pointer for sure


----------

